
The Nordic countries are still not recommending face masks - imartin2k
https://www.thelocal.com/20200730/why-are-the-nordic-countries-still-not-recommending-face-masks
======
rogerkirkness
People know that cloth face masks don't work, right? That it's about as
effective as airport security? Google Scholar would be the best place to
start.

